# Berlin lake Youth Pheasant Hunt 11/24 11/25



## Less Stress (Oct 31, 2008)

Anyone have any info about the youth pheasant hunt at Berlin Lake?
Where and what time of day do they release the birds?
Big crowd? or not?
Anyone ever try it before?


----------

